# Heartbreaking decision to rehome Noodles



## PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth (Apr 8, 2010)

I know this post will cause some people resentment toward me, I am aware how it sounds to others even as I type the words out but I am posting here asking for help, so please no judge mental posts I am heart broken enough as it is.

I have 3 dogs and my own dog walking business. I have found myself in the situation where I have to look for a new home for one of my dogs. I never thought this would happen. My life has changed so much in the past year so much so sometimes I don't recognize it. I have gone from happy single mum, 3 dogs and my own little business to being in a committed relationship and expecting a baby in 2 weeks. I thought everything would be OK and we could muddle along but its just not going to work. Let me tell you about Noodle.

Noodle is the dog in my signature below. Noodle is about 6 years old and a cross breed, I have owned her for 3 years. Noodle is good with children, dogs, cats, horses, does not chase livestock, travels well and is micro chipped. She can live as an only dog or in a pack just as long as she has company human or canine. She can be left for 4 hours by herself and passed all the tests to be a Pets as Therapy dog. She knows how to sit, stay and off. Noodle has an undershot jaw which makes her look like she is smiling all the time. This causes her no problems and she has no health issues.

The following is the problem. Noodle gets very over excited. When people come to the house, when we come home, when my son gets excited, when its time for walks etc and when she works herself up into such an excited state that she will not listen to me or anyone else. She will jump up, bark, scratch at the doors, open doors, jump over stair gates. I have tried all kinds of positive reinforcement to try and get her stop. I have tried pet corrector. Squirting water. All this over a long period of time. Nothing seems to work. My partner and I are afraid that when the baby comes this over excitement could end up in a nasty accident. I am willing to try, my partner however is not. I need to put my family first so hence Noodle is looking for a new home.

She bonds with people and loves being fussed. She would suit a family with kids 5 and over. A couple, a single person, elderly people anyone really who has the time to put into stopping this behavior. I have been trying and trying and now find myself in the position of only having 2 weeks left of my pregnancy and being forced to re home her.

She is a wonderful dog in so, so many ways. Please does anyone know of a new home for her? Or anyone who is willing to foster her until a new home can be found? My partner is threatening with taking her to kennels but I want to avoid this as I know she will just end up sitting there and being over looked. I can't bear the thought of her being pts, that just cannot happen.

I am having to stop dog sitting for obvious reasons, so when baby is born there will just be my other 2 dogs in the house. I have registered on Dogs Pages and am just waiting to be approved. If anyone has any suggestions I would be more than grateful. Thanks.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

It's awful you feel you have to rehome Noodle, if you think it's for the best then that's all there is to it though. I can speak with my OH about the possibility of fostering, I'm reticent to commit to taking on a dog permanently though as I'm not sure I could afford it right now until I get a new job.


----------



## PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you Phoolf that's really kind of you x


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

If its purely the overexcitement is this not something you could work on? 

I know you only have 2 weeks(ish) but theres still time - Introduce the moses basket etc and train only quiet relaxed behaviour around it Start bringing in all sort of baby bits and pieces so its not a big shock to Noodles.

Bring in some pet gates (Alot taller than baby gates) so you can get in the house and not have Noodles get excited all over you, then let Noodles into the room when calmer

Im a little confused as surely if Noodles is a Pets As Therapy dog then must be calm meeting new people in new situations?  I thought it was part of the test.

It sounds like a really hard and sad situation, youve had Noodles for 3 years, Noodles seems a very good dog in general and it reads as if this isnt the answer you want :frown: 

Your partner doesnt sound like a very understanding person


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> If its purely the overexcitement is this not something you could work on?
> 
> I know you only have 2 weeks(ish) but theres still time - Introduce the moses basket etc and train only quiet relaxed behaviour around it Start bringing in all sort of baby bits and pieces so its not a big shock to Noodles.
> 
> ...


While I agree with the above when there's a potential safety risk to a newborn baby I think it's understandable that some people wouldn't want to have that hanging over their head. I do think a behaviourist or trainer could step in to help out though, and if that doesn't work then everything has been exhausted.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> While I agree with the above when there's a potential safety risk to a newborn baby I think it's understandable that some people wouldn't want to have that hanging over their head. I do think a behaviourist or trainer could step in to help out though, and if that doesn't work then everything has been exhausted.


Of course I understand that needs to be priority its just seems very rushed 2 weeks before child is due which suggests its some sort of a recent worry. 

Im just curious about how a dog so exciteable that cant be around a baby/ young family - can pass to become a PAT dog If advertising to try find the dog a new home you cannot say its qualified as a PAT dog if it jumps up 

To me a qualified PAT dog is one which cane let fragile people not steady on their feet, very young children, children with learning difficulties, people who use walking aids and wheelchair users to pet them with out getting excited / jumpy.


----------



## PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you for your reply MilliePoochie. The over excitement is at home. She is fine outside of the home, in other places and out on walks, hence how she passed the PAT exams. 

We have the taller stairgates, not the normal size ones. I have introduced her to the crib and the pram. She is lovely and calm around them. Something will then happen to excite her, which can't always be controlled with children etc and all manners go out of the window and she goes "deaf" so to speak. Things get knocked over and broken etc. I have really tried with her, no I don't want to re home her but I have no other option. 

My partner does understand, he has been trying to help me. He will always as he should though, put his child over a dog.


----------



## PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth (Apr 8, 2010)

> Im just curious about how a dog so exciteable that cant be around a baby/ young family - can pass to become a PAT dog If advertising to try find the dog a new home you cannot say its qualified as a PAT dog if it jumps up
> 
> To me a qualified PAT dog is one which cane let fragile people not steady on their feet, very young children, children with learning difficulties, people who use walking aids and wheelchair users to pet them with out getting excited / jumpy


Please read my answer below. The problems are in her home environment only. Out of this she is a truly wonderful dog who loves nothing but a gentle fuss, hence passing her exam. Also this is not "rushed" I have been trying and working with her for along time. I can be accused however of burrying my head in the sand. I am happy to answer all your questions but please don't jump to conclusions beofre they have been answered.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth said:


> Thank you for your reply MilliePoochie. The over excitement is at home. She is fine outside of the home, in other places and out on walks, hence how she passed the PAT exams.
> 
> We have the taller stairgates, not the normal size ones. I have introduced her to the crib and the pram. She is lovely and calm around them. Something will then happen to excite her, which can't always be controlled with children etc and all manners go out of the window and she goes "deaf" so to speak. Things get knocked over and broken etc. I have really tried with her, no I don't want to re home her but I have no other option.
> 
> My partner does understand, he has been trying to help me. He will always as he should though, put his child over a dog.


Only you know you dog - Your home situation and truthfully what is best for not only your family but for Noodle.

I really do wish you every luck in finding Noodle the right home - It must be a huge black cloud over what should be a very happy exciting time. :frown:

(Ps hope I didnt come accross as rude  Was just genuinely confused by the route of rehoming being 'tackled' so late so to speak). Its is impossible for anyone other than those living within your 4 walls to understand the situation.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Have you considered long term fostering , until you feel able to continue training her and the baby is old enough for you to feel confident her being around

She may even moderate her behaviour around the child , stranger things have been known to happen 

She looks and sounds adorable ... if I wasnt so sure my landlord/friend would blow a gasket if I brought a 4th dog into the house id be offering her a home myself


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd personally think about adding in the taller pet gates, up the training like said above it seems a shame to rehome over a bit of excitement


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

Couldn't read and run. I guess you've been hoping to get the problem fixed. If you were in Oz, I'd try to help.


----------



## PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth (Apr 8, 2010)

pogo said:


> I'd personally think about adding in the taller pet gates, up the training like said above it seems a shame to rehome over a bit of excitement


I already have these as I stated in my reply to MilliePoochie. I can't up the training anymore than I have done. I can't afford to bring in a trainer.

Thank you for you reply MilliePoochie and for taking on board what I have said.

I really wish people would listen and understand not all cases are balck and white. This is to all the people that "like" threads without reading properly or waiting for a reply.

I posted here to ask for help but am in tears again now.


----------



## PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth (Apr 8, 2010)

househens said:


> Couldn't read and run. I guess you've been hoping to get the problem fixed. If you were in Oz, I'd try to help.


Thank you x


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm really sorry that you are in this situation, and I fear that her rehoming prospects are not all that great considering how much competition she has alongside the fact she is a crossbreed, has unattractive behaviours and an undershot jaw (I know you say this isn't an issue, but she is competing with healthy dogs with).

Have you ever tried the services of a qualified behaviourist? Is she crate trained? Food or ball motivated?

Lastly, I'm sorry to say that any partner of mine who threatened to take one of my pets to the kennels would be out the door. It's not just a case of him wanting to put the child first, it's showing no empathy for your emotions about your pet at a time in your pregnancy when you should be relaxed and calm. My ex was not a 'doggie person', infact they were shunned in his culture. But he was always open minded for about my pets for my sake, and in the end he formed such an attachment to Lily that even now we aren't together he asks about her and wants to see her. He may not like your dog but he should be mindful that to you it is a beloved member of the family.


----------



## PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth (Apr 8, 2010)

Mese said:


> Have you considered long term fostering , until you feel able to continue training her and the baby is old enough for you to feel confident her being around
> 
> She may even moderate her behaviour around the child , stranger things have been known to happen
> 
> She looks and sounds adorable ... if I wasnt so sure my landlord/friend would blow a gasket if I brought a 4th dog into the house id be offering her a home myself


Thank you. I didnt know long term fostering exsisted. Maybe this is something I can look into.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth said:


> I already have these as I stated in my reply to MilliePoochie. I can't up the training anymore than I have done. I can't afford to bring in a trainer.
> 
> Thank you for you reply MilliePoochie and for taking on board what I have said.
> 
> ...


Talking to the wrong person here I point blank refuse to use trainers/behaviourists

Erm i have a VERY big VERY people aggressive dog, so i think you'll find i do understand but theres no way i'd rehome him and we are talking about having kids in a couple of years time and Chance will be staying with us


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Pawsand Purrs: I'm sorry I can't offer any practical help or advice, just wanted to say I hope you find a solution. It sounds like you are truly between a rock and a hard place. Good luck x


----------



## PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth (Apr 8, 2010)

Grace_Lily said:


> I'm really sorry that you are in this situation, and I fear that her rehoming prospects are not all that great considering how much competition she has alongside the fact she is a crossbreed, has unattractive behaviours and an undershot jaw (I know you say this isn't an issue, but she is competing with healthy dogs with).
> 
> Have you ever tried the services of a qualified behaviourist? Is she crate trained? Food or ball motivated?
> 
> Lastly, I'm sorry to say that any partner of mine who threatened to take one of my pets to the kennels would be out the door. It's not just a case of him wanting to put the child first, it's showing no empathy for your emotions about your pet at a time in your pregnancy when you should be relaxed and calm. My ex was not a 'doggie person', infact they were shunned in his culture. But he was always open minded for about my pets for my sake, and in the end he formed such an attachment to Lily that even now we aren't together he asks about her and wants to see her. He may not like your dog but he should be mindful that to you it is a beloved member of the family.


I know her rehoming prospects aren't great. I can't afford "profesional" help we have no money spare. I have to put her in a crate when we go out and at night yes. I hate doing this and can only see it increasing when the baby gets here which really would not be fair on her at all.

My partner loves my dogs, Noodle as much as the others. Helps me with them all the time. The issue is we want our baby to be safe. He dosnt understand like I do how she will get looked over in a kennels. I am not going to "kick my partner out" because he dosnt understand things like I do. I never once said he wasnt a doggy person or he was happy about this situation. Please don't be so harsh.

Thank you for your reply though.


----------



## PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth (Apr 8, 2010)

pogo said:


> Talking to the wrong person here I point blank refuse to use trainers/behaviourists
> 
> Erm i have a VERY big VERY people aggressive dog, so i think you'll find i do understand but theres no way i'd rehome him and we are talking about having kids in a couple of years time and Chance will be staying with us


I asked for help not to be patronised. Talk to me when you have kids. No need to reply I can't cry anymore than I have and don't need this kind of patronising answer from someone who has never been in this position.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Why is she crated at night Hun ?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth said:


> I asked for help not to be patronised. Talk to me when you have kids. No need to reply I can't cry anymore than I have and don't need this kind of patronising answer from someone who has never been in this position.


Sorry I have no sympathy come back to me when you have a massively aggressive dog who ACTUALLY has problems.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth said:


> I know this post will cause some people resentment toward me, I am aware how it sounds to others even as I type the words out but I am posting here asking for help, so please no judge mental posts I am heart broken enough as it is.
> 
> I have 3 dogs and my own dog walking business. I have found myself in the situation where I have to look for a new home for one of my dogs. I never thought this would happen. My life has changed so much in the past year so much so sometimes I don't recognize it. *I have gone from happy single mum, 3 dogs and my own little business to being in a committed relationship and expecting a baby in 2 weeks. *I thought everything would be OK and we could muddle along but its just not going to work. Let me tell you about Noodle.
> 
> ...


I don't wish to give you more heartache, but the sentences I have bolded just about say it all to me. A year ago you were happy and then some man comes along...........

I don't know your dog, obviously, but I will say that it is your decision, your dog and I feel that you are being pressured into rehoming her against your will. Just ask yourself, if you were having this baby but had no partner, would you still be thinking about rehoming or would you be thinking about the best way to work it out.

First of all exactly when does the dog gets so over excited. If it is only when you come home or people come to the house, surely that can be managed? Make sure the dog is secure before coming in with the baby, perhaps?

Sorry I don't have anything constructive to offer, but those are my thoughts.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

pogo said:


> Sorry I have no sympathy come back to me when you have a massively aggressive dog who ACTUALLY has problems.


So why is it you point blank refuse to see a trainer?  Do you know everything?


----------



## PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth (Apr 8, 2010)

myshkin said:


> Pawsand Purrs: I'm sorry I can't offer any practical help or advice, just wanted to say I hope you find a solution. It sounds like you are truly between a rock and a hard place. Good luck x


Thank you x


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm sorry you are going through this and hope that everything goes okay... To be honest though I would opt for waiting to see how she goes as I don't think she really sounds like an active 'threat' to the baby and it seems a shame to rehome her.

Though as others have said you know your dog best, hope you find a good home for her if that's what you decide. Best of luck.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

I do hope you are able to find a solution for noodle before your happy event. What a horrible situation.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> So why is it you point blank refuse to see a trainer?  Do you know everything?


Nope sure don't but then neither do they, long story but i will not use one


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

I can only say that I fostered 2 dogs, a dingo X and a GSD X for 18 mths for a couple who had to move into a flat, to save for a house. They paid for all food and vet bills, but I dealt with most things, and bought bones from my own money. If you advertise for a dog lover who is planning to travel in a year or 2... I don't know what the cost for food would be. I don't know if you could afford vet insurance... I think I'd have to do that for the fosterer. Perhaps your OH could volunteer an afternoon to help with building a sheltered yard, so if she is too much, the fosterer had a calm down, safe spot to put her?


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I Cant Imagine what your going through it must be hard but i can understand your concerns with you having a baby due although i would try everything to see if noodles could stay it would be such a shame to see another lovely doggie in shelter maybe have a trial with baby and dog together if not i think long term fostering would be a great option for you sorry i can not offer anymore to you hope everything works out ok


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth said:


> I asked for help not to be patronised. Talk to me when you have kids. No need to reply I can't cry anymore than I have and don't need this kind of patronising answer from someone who has never been in this position.


Well I have been in this position, in fact in a worse one really. When my grandson was born and my daughter lived with us with the baby, we had a dog who absolutely hated children. No way would I have left him alone with a child and if any came to the house we made quite sure they never approached the dog.

We never even thought about rehoming the dog, he was part of the family and we adored him. We managed by keeping a very close eye on the baby and making quite sure they were never left alone.

You haven't even given the dog a chance to prove that he can be ok with a baby. I have found that most dogs know when someone is delicate and usually behave differently around them.



pogo said:


> Nope long story but i will not use one


I have to agree, especially since being on this forum and finding out that most have no qualifications whatsoever.


----------



## PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth (Apr 8, 2010)

pogo said:


> Sorry I have no sympathy come back to me when you have a massively aggressive dog who ACTUALLY has problems.


I have no symnapthy for you either. So feel free to leave this thread well alone. You should have kept your mouth shut in the first place.

I never asked for you reply or you sympathy.


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth said:


> I asked for help not to be patronised. Talk to me when you have kids.


I won't say anything about the situation, but I have to say that you tell someone else not to be patronising, then you come out with possibly one of the most patronising things a parent can say to a non parent: 'talk to me when you have kids!' 
Do you know how patronising that is for child free people to hear....constantly......which we do?
I can't count the number of times people have used this 'you don't understand unless you have kids!' argument on me, as a child free woman. It doesn't wash, and it isn't an automatic end to a difference of opinion. Your view isn't more valid than someone else's just because you've reproduced.

If Pogo says they would not rehome their dog, no matter what, then they're telling the truth. I wouldn't either, nothing could get me to give up Dresden. But I guess as I don't have kids either, Im not entitled to hold an opinion


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Well I have been in this position, in fact in a worse one really. When my grandson was born and my daughter lived with us with the baby, we had a dog who absolutely hated children. No way would I have left him alone with a child and if any came to the house we made quite sure they never approached the dog.
> 
> We never even thought about rehoming the dog, he was part of the family and we adored him. We managed by keeping a very close eye on the baby and making quite sure they were never left alone.
> 
> ...


*
*
And charging up to £250 an hour for the pleasure


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth said:


> I have no symnapthy for you either. So feel free to leave this thread well alone. You should have kept your mouth shut in the first place.
> 
> I never asked for you reply or you sympathy.


believe you me i'll do and say what i want, when ever i want my dear


----------



## PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your nice replys. I am going out now but will answer all questions later.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I fear that you will have a job to rehome Noodles most rescues have waiting lists and you would not be at the top with your problem.I am one of the people who liked the posts you talked about,but it is no help to say kick your partner out,I do feel you have left it rather late to try and rehome Noodles but whats done is done and you really need help in sorting it out for Noodles sake.xx


----------



## PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth (Apr 8, 2010)

pogo said:


> believe you me i'll do and say what i want, when ever i want my dear


Threats now? Don't call me dear.


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

Some people are very harsh on here, it is not a bad thing rehoming a dog? If she feels the dog would be better somewhere else then why not? Aslong as it goes to a good lovely home then theres no problem. 

Its a very difficult situation and she has obviously though about it thoroughly. There is nothing to feel bad about, if you feel YOUR dog would suit a different home then dont feel bad. 

Wish you all the best xx


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth said:


> Threats now? Don't call me dear.


No threats  stating a point! I'll say what ever i want it's a forum just because you've had some answers you didn't like, you have thrown a little strop!


----------



## PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm going to try and work out how to delete this post. I appreciatte all your opinions and advice. Especially yours Newfiesmum as you have been there. 

I should have known it would just upset me. Thank you to those that understand. I was stupid to think this would work.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth said:


> Threats now? Don't call me dear.


wheres the threat?? rehome the partner


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth said:


> I'm going to try and work out how to delete this post. I appreciatte all your opinions and advice. Especially yours Newfiesmum as you have been there.
> 
> I should have known it would just upset me. Thank you to those that understand. I was stupid to think this would work.


I just think you are letting your partner pressure you into this decision and if you do rehome Noodles because of that, it will always be there between you. I think you should give the dog a chance to show that he can be sensible before you decide.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Im sorry but i would laugh in the face of any man that told me to rehome my dog because of over excitement, when you have 2 dogs ripping chunks out of each other and other dogs constantly and cant be in the same room as other dogs thats when you have a problem


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

No idea how old your current child/children are but assume the little one pictured is your child. If thats a current picture then must have been fairly young when you had noodles, think you said 3 years ago. Has the dog injured your children at all, just wondering why you are so worried thinking the new baby will be hurt? If its already used to being crated can't you just crate till he calms down?


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm finding this thread quite upsetting now. From the opening post, it seems to me to be clear that the poster is in genuine distress about the situation and feeling pretty desperate about time running out.
In that kind of situation, people tend not to express themselves as well they usually would. A bit of slack for the OP and this forum showing its better nature of giving support and advice would be nice to see.


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

People rehome dogs for different reasons. It doesnt have to be aggresive and it doesnt mean the owner doesnt love their dog. There is absolutely nothing wrong with having a dog rehomed if needed.
Yes the dog could be calmed down with training etc but she may not have the time? It would be better for the dog to go to someone else who had the time for it.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

hayleyth said:


> People rehome dogs for different reasons. It doesnt have to be aggresive and it doesnt mean the owner doesnt love their dog. There is absolutely nothing wrong with having a dog rehomed if needed.
> Yes the dog could be calmed down with training etc *but she may not have the time?* It would be better for the dog to go to someone else who had the time for it.


That is due to leaving it too late, i just think it's a rash decision that will be regretted at a later date


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

I can't offer a home and I fear for this poor girl in rescue.

What training have you done? what exercises? protocols? not every dog responds well to aversives like pet correctors and being sprayed with water and even those that do respond, they often get used to them and they become ineffective. (it's why they make great tools for TV star dog miracle workers)

I wish you had visited the training and behaviour section with this weeks ago, But time is so short now. 

The reason I ask is you say this excitement is solely shown in the home. Which suggests she has some impulse control just not in the home. I just feel rather depressed.


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

pogo said:


> That is due to leaving it too late, i just think it's a rash decision that will be regretted at a later date


But she will not have time when there is a baby... The dog will go to a loving home im sure. Its best to help and advise people not be so harsh when someone is clearly upset and asking for help, its not like shes putting it to sleep. Its a new home, so what.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I have rescue dogs that have problems and one sounds very much like Noodles and this is how we handled it my OH got up at 4am every morning and walked the dog for 2 hours result dog to knackered to get excited rest of the day training and another long walk by OH he works in excess of 50 hours a week so not an easy task,the result a dog that was rehomed to a family I still get pics and letters they have one happy calm dog,so not impossible.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

hayleyth said:


> But she will not have time when there is a baby... The dog will go to a loving home im sure. Its best to help and advise people not be so harsh when someone is clearly upset and asking for help, its not like shes putting it to sleep. Its a new home, so what.


I guess some people are just perfect.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth said:


> Thank you everyone for your nice replys. I am going out now but will answer all questions later.


Would you be looking to rehome the dog if your partner had not have insisted on it? Yes or no?
Am in no way trying to judge or patronise...just thinking you have been emotionally blackmailed here. Answer truthfully if you can I am thinking this is more about the man than the dog.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

What a sad situation  Whether you rehome is your decision, of course it is... but, I think it is sad for her to be rehomed over some over excitement... especially when the risk isn't really for that long a time... 

My puppy is insane, but he is great with my nieces and nephews... the youngest of which is only 6 weeks old.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

hayleyth said:


> But she will not have time when there is a baby... The dog will go to a loving home im sure. Its best to help and advise people not be so harsh when someone is clearly upset and asking for help, its not like shes putting it to sleep. Its a new home, so what.


And thats why she should have done the training BEFORE now not when the baby is here 

Wow this forum is so fickle, wheres the crowd when someone rehomes a dog for having a baby and they are all up in arms hmmmm and yet someone has a sob story and that make it alright does it


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

hayleyth said:


> But she will not have time when there is a baby... The dog will go to a loving home im sure. Its best to help and advise people not be so harsh when someone is clearly upset and asking for help, its not like shes putting it to sleep. Its a new home, so what.


In an ideal world Noodles would go to a loving home but there are to many dogs looking for just that, for it to be that easy and not enough people to give them homes.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> I guess maybe you didn't read the part where she'd tried lots of training methods and none had worked.
> 
> I don't think anyone has said 'great, good luck, you should definitely give up your dog', but that doesn't mean you have to be an uncompassionate ass to somebody who is obvioulsy upset either. Bit of empathy rather than apathy wouldn't go amiss sometimes on here.


Oh i read it believe you me 

Ahh you stick to that, it takes an awful lot for someone to get sympathy from me, I like to think more logically then emotionally


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

My concern is that Noodles is going to be very hard to rehome, I don't know many people who want a 6 year old crossbred dog with over excitement issues. And if he/she goes into rescue, well prizes for guessing what happens to a lot of dogs unless you can get him or her accepted at a no kill place.

I think you aren't doing yourself any favours answering some posts in the way you do OP. If you post a thread you will get mixed opinions on everything, and as you said you expected people to not necessarily be on your side with this.

I just hope Noodles can find a forever home this time around.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

12 week waiting list at cats protection at the moment and 16 weeks at my local dog rescue, by the time a rescue space came around the basics of the training could have been covered


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Phoolf said:


> I guess maybe you didn't read the part where she'd tried lots of training methods and none had worked.
> 
> I don't think anyone has said 'great, good luck, you should definitely give up your dog', but that doesn't mean you have to be an *uncompassionate ass* to somebody who is obvioulsy upset either. Bit of empathy rather than apathy wouldn't go amiss sometimes on here.


Is there really a need for that? I actually had respect for you from a lot of your posts I've read, on this thread you've rapidly shot on to my 'can't be bothered to read their posts because they can't keep personal feelings out of it' list. And I doubt you care, but I feel the need to state here how unnecessary I think your comment is, and that I'm going to report this post.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

pogo said:


> Oh i read it believe you me
> 
> Ahh you stick to that, it takes an awful lot for someone to get sympathy from me, I like to think more logically then emotionally


So much logic you have a bad experience with a trainer and now won't consider even seeing one, so black and white and logical that, because all trainers must be awful and unaccredited....hmmmm....

I've no interest in having a big argument with anybody, I've got too much on, howevere there is a vast different between compassion and sympathy, one being understanding upsetting situations and empathising and the other being quite a distant superior feeling emotion. Plus if you were so logical you would probably realise being abrasive and upsetting people isn't the best way to get them to listen to your 'logical' advice, seems you are more overawed by emotion which is why you're not being rational in your arguments and instead inflaming the OP and upsetting her.

Just my two pence.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

GoldenShadow said:


> Is there really a need for that? I actually had respect for you from a lot of your posts I've read, on this thread you've rapidly shot on to my 'can't be bothered to read their posts because they can't keep personal feelings out of it' list. And I doubt you care, but I feel the need to state here how unnecessary I think your comment is, and that I'm going to report this post.


I'm sorry if you feel that way, I don't feel like my comment was way out of line considering the abuse certain people have given the OP, but if its something you shoudl report then sure.


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

The person is deleting their account and i have actually found a potenial new home for this dog. So dont worry people


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> So much logic you have a bad experience with a trainer and now won't consider even seeing one, so black and white and logical that, because all trainers must be awful and unaccredited....hmmmm....
> 
> I've no interest in having a big argument with anybody, I've got too much on, howevere there is a vast different between compassion and sympathy, one being understanding upsetting situations and empathising and the other being quite a distant superior feeling emotion. Plus if you were so logical you would probably realise being abrasive and upsetting people isn't the best way to get them to listen to your 'logical' advice, seems you are more overawed by emotion which is why you're not being rational in your arguments and instead inflaming the OP and upsetting her.
> 
> Just my two pence.


Just a quick thing I HAVE NEVER EVER EVER USED A TRAINER that is not why i don't use them 

I have no compassion or empathy for most people, that's just me I tell it how it is people are to touchy and emotional to let a post from a anonymous person effect them 

Plus i do love a good argument to past the time


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Gotta be honest as well if I lived in your local area and came across this thread it would put me off using your services too OP, by quite a bit


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Im not being judgemeantal im just saying that the over excitement can be worked on and its sad when a young dog is rehomed, there is never assurance that the dogs isnt going to be passed pillar to post for the rest of its life.

I have been there and done that, i regret it everyday even though i know tehy are happy in new homes, there is always that doubt


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

I think the problem is that you won't get her into a rescue. I don't know any that are accepting owner hand ins at the moment (unless it was a dog that they originally rehomed) and if your partner takes her to the pound (which is what 'kennels' will be) then she has 7 days before PTS. Very few pounds have the capacity to keep dogs beyond their 7 day limit at the moment. If you rehome her privately through gumtree or preloved then you run the risk of her being used as a bait dog.

Dog pages is a good site and hopefully you will have some luck there either with a rescue or a private rehome. I do have to echo what a couple of the other posters have asked though - how was she when your other kids were younger and are you sure this is the right decision? I really hope that you aren't being pressured into doing something you will regret.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

pogo said:


> Just a quick thing I HAVE NEVER EVER EVER USED A TRAINER that is not why i don't use them
> 
> I have no compassion or empathy for most people, that's just me I tell it how it is people are to touchy and emotional to let a post from a anonymous person effect them
> 
> Plus i do love a good argument to past the time


Sadly I'm too busy to argue and I've little interest in doing so, if you want to banter you're more than welcome to messag me though  I think sometimes it's much better to be tactful to people despite how you might feel, otherwise (as with the OP) they're more likely to leave and not get valuable advice.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

pogo said:


> Just a quick thing I HAVE NEVER EVER EVER USED A TRAINER that is not why i don't use them
> 
> I have no compassion or empathy for most people, that's just me I tell it how it is people are to touchy and emotional to let a post from a anonymous person effect them
> 
> Plus i do love a good argument to past the time


I don't think there is anything wrong with telling it as it is. I'm exactly the same. 

OP I wish you the best of luck in rehoming Noodle.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> Sadly I'm too busy to argue and I've little interest in doing so, if you want to banter you're more than welcome to messag me though  I think sometimes it's much better to be tactful to people despite how you might feel, otherwise (as with the OP) they're more likely to leave and not get valuable advice.


Naaahh i love a good banter it's good for the soul :lol:

I agree with your last bit though but they won't always get the advice/comments they want as that is just the way forums work!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Whilst I don't have children and I don't see me ever giving up a dog for one. I empathise with you. Not everyone can do it and not everything goes as planned. I for one am scared for if I ever get pregnant. But I know it can be done. 

I would seriously look into perhaps long term fostering, at least until you feel that you can handle the baby and the dog together and work on not getting excited at certain points when the baby is with family or asleep.. 

Or as you are doing, looking for a suitable home where her needs will come first and foremost. 

After all, isn't a dog lovers motto "in the best interest of the dog?" 

Where are you hun, if you're my neck of the woods I can ask my trainer tonight if she knows of anyone who will foster her for you or take her on. 

And a note on trainers and behaviourists.. On my trainers bio there is nothing on qualification in animal behaviour etc etc etc.. but I can tell you she is one fantastic trainer and behaviourist!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

hayleyth said:


> The person is deleting their account and i have actually found a potenial new home for this dog. So dont worry people


Thats wonderful ... I hope everything runs smoothly :thumbup:

edit : I dont mean deleting their account is wonderful


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Such a shame. And wonderful news  Hopefully it will be the best one and everyone will live happily ever after


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth said:


> My life has changed so much in the past year so much so sometimes I don't recognize it. I have gone from happy single mum, 3 dogs and my own little business to being in a committed relationship and expecting a baby in 2 weeks.


Think its all very sad and above says it all for me, sounds like some one stepping into a life and beginning to take control already after 1 year


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I wanted to say that I am sorry to read this thread. It's sad that the OP did leave it late and did not give Noodles a chance to bond with the baby but she knows her dog. Arguing with her wasn't really helping Noodles though really and isn't that the most important thing?

I hope that the rehoming goes well. I was going to suggest The Cinnamon Trust.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I have excitable dogs , that have grown up with my DD (4) and other friends and family have brought their babies around, it's all about managing the space in the house 

Not leaving the baby in the same room separating off with gates ect . 

Babies are not made of china and will not brake if a dog bumped them.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I think tbh a lot of people are missing the point here. Its no good telling the OP ...its her partner who wants dragging on here.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't have kids but my partner does he has 4 of them, I have 3 very excitable dogs but we manage, the kids love them and the dogs love them, no going to lie it was hard and trying and many a times ive told my husband to take Buster to somewhere else but 2 minutes later we're all one big happy family again. I could never rehome them. 

Im sorry but i read this thread and one comment has really stuck out at me

'Its a new home, so what.' 

to the person who wrote that comment do you understand how unsettling a new home is for a dog? All my dogs had been passed around like pass the bleedin parcel and its certainly had an effect on them. But so what eh. 

Anyway, to the OP i wish you look, Noodle's look lovely and im very sorry to hear you have to rehome her, but from later in the thread it sounds like he has a home via the same person who wrote the above comment. I hope it works out for Noodles. 

Good luck.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

hayleyth said:


> But she will not have time when there is a baby... The dog will go to a loving home im sure. Its best to help and advise people not be so harsh when someone is clearly upset and asking for help, its not like shes putting it to sleep. Its a new home, so what.


She would be better off pts that languishing in overcrowded kennels, because that will probably be the result not the nice, loving new home you envision. Though I see you are trying to find somewhere for her, and good for you, I still think this is a mistake that she will regret and if she loves Noodles as much as she says, she will resent the man who is forcing this on her.

She is expecting a baby in two weeks, her hormones are all over the place and he has chosen now to insist the dog has to go. I could be wrong, but I believe that it has not been mentioned before; let's wait until she is really vulnerable.



Lavenderb said:


> Would you be looking to rehome the dog if your partner had not have insisted on it? Yes or no?
> Am in no way trying to judge or patronise...just thinking you have been emotionally blackmailed here. Answer truthfully if you can I am thinking this is more about the man than the dog.


My thoughts exactly. Left to herself she would manage, just as she managed with her other child.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

WELL!!! 3 cheers for hayleth (hope I remembered that correctly), and lets get off the back of the OP who is 2 weeks off giving birth, which can involve life threatening complications and has probably mucked up her emotions and much more. 

Give her a break, and a small tankard of kindness, for the sake of her family, her other dogs and lets not send a heavily pregnant woman off weeping. However WE would behave, we are not living her life. She was on here to try to help her dog get a gentle, loving temporary/permanent home. Are you going to send others to terrible decisions, not wanting to be attacked? 

Honestly, I get it in the neck for telling a boasty teenager who wastes money on dog clothes that she's a fool and half the people on here are pigsticking heavily pregnant women. This is not a forum that supports blood sports, is it?

I imagine it is late in the day, as she couldn't cope with giving up hope the dog would improve. Possibly the dog has done something in the last 24 hours, so her OH has pulled the pin... we all make mistakes, we all get overwhelmed.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

househens said:


> *WELL!!! 3 cheers for hayleth (hope I remembered that correctly)*, and lets get off the back of the OP who is 2 weeks off giving birth, which can involve life threatening complications and has probably mucked up her emotions and much more.
> 
> Give her a break, and a small tankard of kindness, for the sake of her family, her other dogs and lets not send a heavily pregnant woman off weeping. However WE would behave, we are not living her life. She was on here to try to help her dog get a gentle, loving temporary/permanent home. Are you going to send others to terrible decisions, not wanting to be attacked?
> 
> Honestly, I get it in the neck for telling a boasty teenager who wastes money on dog clothes that she's a fool and half the people on here are pigsticking heavily pregnant women. This is not a forum that supports blood sports, is it?


Not from me you wont.....

How many heavily pregnant women each day carry on there lives which are much more traumatic then having an excitable dog? thousands!

TBH you are clearly being forced to rehome by a pushy OH, if it were me he'd be out the door. You have managed to be a single mum with 3 dogs you said that you self so what's the difference now?


----------



## PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm not replying to everyone here. I just wanted to say one final thing.

Noodle will not be going into any kennels. If I cannot find a good home or foster home for her she will be here until I can. I am trying my best. My post wasn't made for symapthy just for advice. I will muddle through.

This isn't a "new" thing that has just happened, this is the first time I have posted here about it as I don't come here very often. I have been working hard with Noodle its all very distressing. 

Oh and my business is being looked after by a lovely lady while I am on maternity leave. Hence no money. I am trying to do the best all around.

I have asked for my account to be deleted, unless anyone knows if I can do it without waiting for a mod to do it? This isnt for show or a reaction, I should have thought all this through before posting, and making silly emotional responses to things I should have just ignored.

Thank you for all your help and advice and I wish you all well.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry but I dont feel sorry for the OP the only one I feel sorry for is Noodles she has done no wrong from what I can gather,so glad I was'nt born a dog dodgy old life.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

sat and read the thread , same old same old
don`t think the OP quite realizes there are women on here that HAVE done it with baby no 1 , 2 , 3 , 4+ men come and go but the dogs ALWAYS stay:thumbup:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I will say good luck to Noodle and what ever happens to her.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't see the point in getting your accout removed, just don't log in. 
Then that way when things have settled down you can always come back.
I sincerely doubt anyone's going to hold a grudge against you.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth said:


> I'm not replying to everyone here. I just wanted to say one final thing.
> 
> Noodle will not be going into any kennels. If I cannot find a good home or foster home for her she will be here until I can. I am trying my best. My post wasn't made for symapthy just for advice. I will muddle through.
> 
> ...


You can't delete your account and neither can the mods I don't think. Why would you want to delete it anyway, surely if you don't want to come on the forum then you just won't log on.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

pogo said:


> Not from me you wont.....
> 
> How many heavily pregnant women each day carry on there lives which are much more traumatic then having an excitable dog? thousands!
> 
> TBH you are clearly being forced to rehome by a pushy OH, if it were me he'd be out the door. You have managed to be a single mum with 3 dogs you said that you self so what's the difference now?


The difference now is that she's expecting a child by this man and you have no idea of her situation to be honest. Whether you have empathy or not I don't give a jack but you are coming across to me at least as a bit of a bully....back off jeez, this lady is heavily pregnant.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> The difference now is that she's expecting a child by this man and you have no idea of her situation to be honest. Whether you have empathy or not I don't give a jack but you are coming across to me at least as a bit of a bully....*back off jeez*, this lady is heavily pregnant.


Sorry won't be happening, no i don't no the full situation but your all acting like she is the only pregnant women in the world!  many, many, many women cope with more each day whilst pregnant and like Diablo said on the 1, 2, 3 + child.

And you must be sheltered if you think someone giving their honest opinion is bulling


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

There are many who would be doing it tougher, but we don't ever get everyone's full story. We don't know her background, or the state of mind she's in. If we all had the same psyches, there would be no suicides, no clinically depressed people. She may have battled with bad depression after her 1st baby, she may, this time. If anything happened to her, giving birth, it would be likely the OH wouldn't lose much time moving Noodles on, anyway, and probably not with the attempt to find a top home. Really, the world isn't made up of nothing but the strongest and noblest of people. 

This invective should really be kept for people who don't care at all, or act in malice, against dogs and animals. If she had dumped the dog, or given it to the first free dog enquiry who turned up, from an ad., THEN go her. If she had had an offer of 3 to 6 months accom., she may have been able to try to integrate the dog back, with no pressure to have it live in 24 hours a day, but that wasn't offerred.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

pogo said:


> Sorry won't be happening, no i don't no the full situation but your all acting like she is the only pregnant women in the world!  many, many, many women cope with more each day whilst pregnant and like Diablo said on the 1, 2, 3 + child.
> 
> And you must be sheltered if you think someone giving their honest opinion is bulling


Far from sheltered, very far from it...nevermind....you are entitled to your opinion but you are not entitled to make assumptions about my life.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> Far from sheltered, very far from it...nevermind....you are entitled to your opinion but you are not entitled to make assumptions about my life.


Well take your own advice and don't assume i'm a bully then. I'm far from it.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

So you have a dog who's great with dogs, adults, kids and is a PAT dog yet you're rehoming her because she gets over excited? You also have other children who must have been fairly young when you got this dog and yet you've managed and they're fine despite her "issues". And you say that if it were just you you'd be willing to try but your partner isn't.

I'm not meaning to be harsh here but have you actually thought this through properly? Do *you* feel you need to rehome her or are you only doing it because your partner wants her rehomed? Why does he feel the situation isn't manageable when it sounds to me as though you do?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I can't begin to imagine what a decision that must be. I can only go from my experience of deciding to adopt our dog Molly.

We've been through IVF for years with no success and a lot of misery. We always put off a dog although we wanted one at the expense of the 'maybe' of pregnancy. Then you realise life is too short and you realise that you may as well live in the moment. I know that if our final round of treatment works then we'll have to dig deep to support Molly but it's a joint effort. If it goes wrong at least I know that I've a great dog to lick my tears away.

To be honest Molly is a ball of excitement so we have to be calm. However we help her (and we chose to use a trainer) this has to be managed long before we start treatment not two weeks before a baby. I'll be in agony from twice daily injections from day one!

I hope that Noodles is fostered and placed into a loving home that welcomes him and will give him the support required. That's probably better than being resented or in a rescue where he'll get worse. I hope that the OP doesn't regret it.

I know the most tearful thing I saw was a retriver pup being returned to rescue on the day we collected Molly. He was too much for that family which makes one wonder what they expected from a tiny dog. His little paws dragging on the ground reduced me to tears, little mite.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> I can't begin to imagine what a decision that must be. I can only go from my experience of deciding to adopt our dog Molly.
> 
> We've been through IVF for years with no success and a lot of misery. We always put off a dog although we wanted one at the expense of the 'maybe' of pregnancy. Then you realise life is too short and you realise that you may as well live in the moment. I know that if our final round of treatment works then we'll have to dig deep to support Molly but it's a joint effort. If it goes wrong at least I know that I've a great dog to lick my tears away.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you've gone through such difficulties, Molly. Just wanted to wish you all the best with your treatment.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I just want to say to the OP, that I hope you will be ok. If you are making this decision because of your partner, then think very carefully about what he may be asking you to give up next.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Sarah1983 said:


> So you have a dog who's great with dogs, adults, kids and is a PAT dog yet you're rehoming her because she gets over excited? You also have other children who must have been fairly young when you got this dog and yet you've managed and they're fine despite her "issues". And you say that if it were just you you'd be willing to try but your partner isn't.
> 
> I'm not meaning to be harsh here but have you actually thought this through properly? Do *you* feel you need to rehome her or are you only doing it because your partner wants her rehomed? Why does he feel the situation isn't manageable when it sounds to me as though you do?


17 years ago, we put our two year old retriever into kennels for the weekend whilst we had my son's 21st party. We did so because with the door opening and closing we didn't want to risk him getting out and getting injured. On the Sunday, when the last of the guests had gone and I said I was going to get Sammy, my husband said: it's much nicer here without him, isn't it?

I don't know what the hell he thought I was going to say, but it was obvious he thought I would agree with him. I never, ever forgave him for that, especially as he should have known just how much that dog meant to me. He didn't of course; too concerned with what he wanted.

This poster is going to feel the same when she wakes up and finds her beloved dog gone because of what he wants.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Seems to me you need to put your partner in a kennel not Noodles


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow, remind me to never come on this forum if i'm feeling a bit low or want some sympathy 

As I alway say, it's easy to say what we would do in any given situation but if that situation ever arose, we might think/react very differently. Easy to judge from the outside, not so when you are living it.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

bearcub said:


> Sorry to hear you've gone through such difficulties, Molly. Just wanted to wish you all the best with your treatment.


Awh thank you


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

This thread has made me think that if i need any sympathetic and thoughtful advise then this maybe isnt the place to come... 

I know their are lovely people on here but some are extremely harsh and heartless.


----------



## scarter (Apr 26, 2009)

PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth said:


> I'm not replying to everyone here. I just wanted to say one final thing.
> 
> Noodle will not be going into any kennels. If I cannot find a good home or foster home for her she will be here until I can. I am trying my best. My post wasn't made for symapthy just for advice. I will muddle through.
> 
> ...


You're probably no longer here to read this but just wanted to add my voice to those wishing you the very best of luck. It's a horrible situation to be in - don't let anyone make you feel worse than you already do. I feel upset for you just reading this thread, but I'm beginning to see it's pretty much par for the course around here!

Take care of yourself. You have a whole family of humans and dogs to think of and a very tough problem to deal with. You need support, help and empathy - not this nonsense!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

hayleyth said:


> This thread has made me think that if i need any sympathetic and thoughtful advise then this maybe isnt the place to come...
> 
> I know their are lovely people on here but some are extremely harsh and heartless.


Maybe not to your face hun


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

When it comes to a dog that has done no wrong and lives with 2 other dogs who are deemed fine to stay I dont give out sympathy or understanding,maybe the other children still very young are making Noodles so excitable as kids can do but she has seemed fine to live with them:confused1:


----------



## Robbb (Apr 28, 2012)

My Labrador gets very excited quite a bit. I found that if I could catch him (If he isn't running round the house with his backside almost on the floor) then I can make him lay down (either by telling him to or by pushing his back end a little) then I can sit next to him when he is lying down (still holding him encase he runs off again) then he will calm down quickly and I can let him get up then.


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

I thought that pregnancy lasted for 9 months, not 2 weeks  Even if she didnt realise she was pregnant until she was 3-4 months gone, that still gives plenty of time to be getting this sorted  unless something has happened recently. 

To the Op : - You haven't answered any of the questions to how she was with your other children. I am guessing that she was fine/manageable but your partner is getting baby nerves and believes all the hype that dogs are a danger to young children :confused1: - especially ones that dont lie down and sit in the corner all day. My dog is nuts - anyone who knows her can vouch for that. I was told by the rescue not to rehome her with children yet the first time she met my nephew (he was just shy of 6 months when they met) she was so calm and absolutley adored him. they are best of friends.

Anyway. Surely you know Noodles better than your partner to make the call. He has been in your life for less than a year so tbh probably doesn't know her inside out and he doesn't know how she was with your other kids. If ANY person told me that they were taking my dog to the kennels, then they would get a few choice words thrown at them and get told that they knew where the door is. WIll he actually do it? If he does without your permission then surely that is a legal offence as she is your property (I hate that description but by law thats what she is) and it would be classed as theft!! If he loves you at all then this would not be even getting discussed. Just my opinion. Poor Noodles


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Some days Im ashamed to be a member of this place. Seriously.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

grumpy goby said:


> Some days Im ashamed to be a member of this place. Seriously.


The good rise above the bad.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

suewhite said:


> When it comes to a dog that has done no wrong and lives with 2 other dogs who are deemed fine to stay I dont give out sympathy or understanding,maybe the other children still very young are making Noodles so excitable as kids can do but she has seemed fine to live with them:confused1:


I have to agree. It is hard to have sympathy for someone who is rehoming a very good dog because some bloody man says so. I do think though that nothing has been done before because he has waited all this time to say something.

If you are going to rehome a dog for no good reason, then no, this is not the place to come for sympathy or advice.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

This is a highly emotive subject and bound to get people going, one way or another.

Fact is, when you read day in and day out about the number of dogs in shelters and seeing shelters desperately trying to find fosters or re-homing for a dog that has an "expiry date" (harsh but that's exactly what happens) its really hard to try and put on a smile and pretend things will be OK. The fact is that once Noodles leaves his current home, his future is uncertain. There's no point in trying to sugar coat it. I do however agree that some remarks are unnecessary but then again people on here are extremely passionate about their fur folk and it is because they have the genuine welfare of the animal at heart. They are what unites us all after all.

I do have sympathy to a degree because it does seem like OP is being backed into a corner, but as she has pointed out we don't know her OH or the full circumstances.


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> I have to agree. It is hard to have *sympathy for someone who is rehoming a very good dog because some bloody man says so*. I do think though that nothing has been done before because he has waited all this time to say something.
> 
> If you are going to rehome a dog for no good reason, then no, this is not the place to come for sympathy or advice.


I have sympathy for that exact reason! :frown:

The OP is about to give birth to her first baby with her new fella. She is obvioulsy desperate for this relationship to work (as most of us would) and is agreeing to what he wants in order to please/placate her OH.

I do feel sorry for Noodle, but hopefully like she said, she has found a new home...

The thing I would worry about, like some others have said, is what he would ask of her next..... what will happen when/if one of the other dogs accidently knocks the child over when its a toddler..............in fact there are so many what ifs....?

My husband (been together 12 years) has NEVER asked me to do anything I never wanted to do. He would never expect me to agree with him if it upset me - we would work together as a team to make things work!

OP - I really do hope everything goes well for you


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I can understand how difficult the op's situation is, but it just seems such a shame to take this decision when the first paragraph of the op's first post is explaining how great a dog Noodle is. Unfortunately no matter how good a dog she is though, rescue spaces are few and far between and because of the amount of idiots rehoming their dogs for no reason at all, there are no spaces left for people who are genuinely desperate like the op is. 

I don't think the op needs extra 'sympathy' because she is pregnant, but maybe a bit more understanding that at 8.5 months pregnant everything is going to be a little more difficult to deal with. 

This forum is not necessarily for sympathy - if I was going through a hard time with my dogs or anything else for that matter, I don't think talking to people over the internet would be my first port of call. Why would I expect people who don't really know me to offer sympathy or empathy? I have friends and family for that, who know and understand me and my situation.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

zackwilliam1 said:


> Thanks a lot friends for sharing your useful tips and suggestions i really appreciate it.


Thanks for sharing


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Bella Beagle Mum said:


> I have sympathy for that exact reason! :frown:
> 
> The OP is about to give birth to her first baby with her new fella. She is obvioulsy desperate for this relationship to work (as most of us would) *and is agreeing to what he wants in order to please/placate her OH.*I do feel sorry for Noodle, but hopefully like she said, she has found a new home...
> 
> ...


That is precisely what is all wrong. He he loves her he would not be asking her to do anything she wasn't happy with. As you say, what next?

If you have a true partnership with your husband, then you are lucky but I do not believe it happens often even in this day and age.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I agree with what was said above; this man shouldn't be dictating to you that you have to rehome your pet, to the point of suggesting kennels. I would put my foot down and tell him that the dog will be re-homed in time, when the right home is found and not before. 

After all, the baby isn't going to be crawling around for some months and there are stair gates, etc., that can be used to keep the baby in a separate room and to stop the dog jumping up to the baby's moses basket or whatever. 

I know it's difficult because you have a baby very nearly here but I'd be telling my OH that I'd put him in kennels before one of my dogs. That's passing the buck and something a responsible owner would not do in your particular circumstances. You have many weeks to find a home before the dog could cause a problem. 

Good luck with your situation and the new baby x


----------



## mushymouth2 (Jul 4, 2012)

i have been in this situation before
and i was willing to work eith the dog more than my husband
but you cant do things on your own sometimes and if one or more person in the house is against something it can be hard to change thier mind

i dont think the poster should feel bad for rehoming her dog
i dont agree with rehoming when they havent tried but the poster said in her post that she had tried everything
i personally think i would have waited till the baby was here and gave it a go
however everyone is different
if the poster and husband are not comfotable with this dog being around the baby then shes made the right decision in my eyes

i love my dog to bits but my daughter and husband would always come first
and to suggest she chucked the husband out and kept the dog is just stupid
shes having a baby with the guy for god sakes
and i personally also respect that my house is not only my house but my husband and daughters too so we do whats best for everyone not just what one person wants

i think at the end of the day this dog kept in this home could have ended up being resented and shut away 
ok so shes being rehomed but thats not to say shes not gonna get a good hom

so if the other poster reads this 
i think you have done the right thing 
youve respected your husbands wishes cos its his house too at the end of the day and prob realised he could be right if youd trained and it still wasnt working then why would any mum put thier kid in danger let alone a newborn

i personally would have give a go crating and letting out when calm and back in crate when excited etc
but everyone is different,
i wish you all the best with your baby
x


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

diablo said:


> sat and read the thread , same old same old
> don`t think the OP quite realizes there are women on here that HAVE done it with baby no 1 , 2 , 3 , 4+ men come and go but the dogs ALWAYS stay:thumbup:


Yeah, pregnancy isn't an illness. Im not sure why it is so frequently spoken of as if it is. Pregnant women have carried on all their day to day activities for years and years, and then some.

I know people who cope with dogs in all situations. I know a lady with awful M.E who still cares for her dogs, and considering how crappy she feels on a daily basis, I really respect that. I myself have bipolar and anxiety, but I don't consider giving up my dog because of it. 
I think the issue is that it would have to be something REALLY extreme to make most people here consider giving up a dog they've had for years, and this just doesn't seem like it is an extreme situation. Just a situation that is manageable with a bit of extra time and effort, but that perhaps that bit of extra time and effort is just too much to bother with, whether for the OP or her other half, whichever.

I dunno....the line in the original post about 'family comes first' rubbed me up the wrong way a bit.....my dog is a member of my family 

I would no more ditch him than I would an awkward human family member!
I know I might get it in the ear for this but......when you get people who just 'get rid' of an animal when it is no longer convenient, I often wonder how they cope when their kids reach the PITA stage and start being absolutely no fun....do they go to the pound too? No, of course not, they muddle through and make the best of it. Why can't this be done with the non-human family members too?

If my OH even suggested getting rid of Dres, or the rats, if we ever decided to try for kids, I would absolutely put my foot down. There would be no baby unless it could be done without kicking out a family member. And we'd sort this all out long before we tried for the baby so the stress wasn't on me during the pregnancy. 
I mean....the dog was there first, right?

Im probably just one of these crazy people who view my animals as family members as much as my brother, my OH and my parents. Getting rid of any of them isn't an option. I find it hard to wrap my head around people who don't think like this, so apologies if I come off as a little strong but I just find it confusing. 
I've worked in rescue for a long time, and had a lot of 'baby fall out' animals come in. In fact, kids are one of the main reasons we get animals in full stop. So its a bit of a sore point for me.

OP I genuinely do feel for you if this is not your choice but your OHs choice. How horrible. But damn......he'd be out the door if he tried to do something so upsetting and disrespectful to me.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

hayleyth said:


> But she will not have time when there is a baby... The dog will go to a loving home im sure. Its best to help and advise people not be so harsh when someone is clearly upset and asking for help, its not like shes putting it to sleep. *Its a new home, so what*.


Not commenting on the OP's dilemma itself. Just this remark above.

The 'so what' is because as the old saying goes a dog is for life...
Clearly the OP is so upset because she feels this statement is true but her hands are tied.
Too many other dog owners think 'So what' to finding their dog a new home.. take a walk in any rescue.. see how many are waiting, how long they've been waiting and how many never come out. 
So what is an extremely flippant term to use.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Shadowrat said:


> Yeah, pregnancy isn't an illness. Im not sure why it is so frequently spoken of as if it is. Pregnant women have carried on all their day to day activities for years and years, and then some.
> 
> I know people who cope with dogs in all situations. I know a lady with awful M.E who still cares for her dogs, and considering how crappy she feels on a daily basis, I really respect that. I myself have bipolar and anxiety, but I don't consider giving up my dog because of it.
> I think the issue is that it would have to be something REALLY extreme to make most people here consider giving up a dog they've had for years, and this just doesn't seem like it is an extreme situation. Just a situation that is manageable with a bit of extra time and effort, but that perhaps that bit of extra time and effort is just too much to bother with, whether for the OP or her other half, whichever.
> ...


I agree entirely that your pets are family members; if you are crazy, so am I.

One of my son's social workers came last year to assess his abilities (they do that every so often for people with learning disabilities) and one of the questions she asked him was: what would he do if there was a fire?

Straight away he replied: I'd get the dogs out.
Social worker: What about getting you out? What about calling the fire brigade?
Ian: Oh, yes, but I'd get the dogs out first.

He has been well taught that the dogs (and now the cat) are the helpless members of the family and need to be sorted first in an emergency.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I agree entirely that your pets are family members; if you are crazy, so am I.
> 
> One of my son's social workers came last year to assess his abilities (they do that every so often for people with learning disabilities) and one of the questions she asked him was: what would he do if there was a fire?
> 
> ...


Somebody said to me the other day what would you save if there was a fire i didnt even hesitate n said lola and the cats , there like but what about your computer n fones n stuff i was gobsmacked i said they can be replaced my animals are my family and they cant


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I agree entirely that your pets are family members; if you are crazy, so am I.
> 
> One of my son's social workers came last year to assess his abilities (they do that every so often for people with learning disabilities) and one of the questions she asked him was: what would he do if there was a fire?
> 
> ...


When i was staying at my mums one night the smoke alarm went off at 3 in the morning, we all emerged from the house with cats and dogs under our arms, i was late out trying to find the bloomin ferret. From that night on the ferret was locked in her cage at bed time so if there was a fire i could find her straight away. She was asleep inside my mums spare pillow cases. Its every animal in my house, they come first


----------



## mushymouth2 (Jul 4, 2012)

yeah thats all good and well but im sure as hell if i had a fire id get my daughter and husband first thats for sure
yes dog is family at the end of the day
but my daughter and husband would ALWAYS come first


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

Shadowrat said:


> I know people who cope with dogs in all situations. I know a lady with awful M.E who still cares for her dogs, and considering how crappy she feels on a daily basis, I really respect that. I myself have bipolar and anxiety, but I don't consider giving up my dog because of it.


my husband died in an accident shortly after our fourth child was born , she has disabilities i had three other children under the age of 10. never once did i ever think about rehoming our dogs , they were a great source of comfort to me when i found myself going through depression and the grieving process.
everyday i am amazed at the folks that decide to give up their animals due to pregnancy because believe me , there is nothing worse on this earth than loosing your husband when your baby is still only really a newborn.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

mushymouth2 said:


> yeah thats all good and well but im sure as hell if i had a fire id get my daughter and husband first thats for sure
> yes dog is family at the end of the day
> but my daughter and husband would ALWAYS come first


I only live with my husband and animals so im sure my loveable lump can remove himself from the home himself


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I live alone and when im at my mums its her and my brother, children should be taught what to do in a fire/emergancy then precious time is not wasted looking for them when/if it happens

When we were younger it was if the alarm goes off, we check for heat in our bedroom door, go onto the landing and down the stairs. Door keys always left in the door so it can be unlocked quicker and we know where the keys are. Leave the front door open and the cats and dog can get out.

When your a young child i would agree the first prioty is getting out, we were even told not to go looking for each other or our mum go straight to julie next door


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

mushymouth2 said:


> yeah thats all good and well but im sure as hell if i had a fire id get my daughter and husband first thats for sure
> yes dog is family at the end of the day
> but my daughter and husband would ALWAYS come first


Certainly if I had a young child in the house, they would be the first out, but as to a grown man, he can get himself out. In fact last year the microwave caught fire, well smoke started bellowing from it. The first thing was dogs in the garden, then I called my son to tell him to come down.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

As this is going off topic anyway...never leave your keys in the lock as a burglar can easily get them. Put them somewhere close, but not that close.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Jobeth said:


> As this is going off topic anyway...never leave your keys in the lock as a burglar can easily get them. Put them somewhere close, but not that close.


How would they get them?? I have a post bag over my letter box and no windows in the door??


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

Ideally a friend or relative could look after Noodle for a while; maybe once things have calmed down at the OP's house she and her partner may feel differently.

My Lab goes beserk with joy when anyone visits. I have tried everything suggested on various dog forums and by two trainers. Nothing works. So now I physically prevent him from going to the door; I have a tall stairgate that I can use to keep him away from the front door, and if necessary I put him in another room.

*OP - how about using a long line to tether Noodle inside the house, just while you do some more training with her and/or she gets used to the baby...?*

This is a ghastly situation for Noodle. I think that like many on here, I would be tempted to put the boyfriend in kennels, frankly...

OP - good luck with it all.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

LolaBoo said:


> I only live with my husband and animals so im sure my loveable lump can remove himself from the home himself


Same here. In fact hubby would be just as insistent on making sure Spen got out as I would be! And if for some reason one of us couldn't get ourselves out Spen would likely be gotten out first just so he wasn't "helping" us and making it harder to get the incapacitated person out.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Jobeth said:


> As this is going off topic anyway...never leave your keys in the lock as a burglar can easily get them. Put them somewhere close, but not that close.


They'd have to break our door down to get any keys left in the lock in our front door. No letterbox and no windows anywhere near the door. Not that our door's ever locked if we're in, can't be opened from outside without a key so don't see the need.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Man I go to work one day and all the fun comes out. 

Srsly lost respect for some people eesh what happened to civil conversation.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

OP, surely there are ways to keep your dog calm? If she gets excitable when you have guests, crate her, when she has calmed down let her out and get her to lay down with a treat, maybe a stuffed kong or antler chew? If she gets excitable at walk time, have you tried putting her lead down when she gets excited and ignoring her, then picking it up again when she's calm, if she gets excited again keep repeating the steps....eventually she will learn that getting excited gets her nowhere.

I don't have kids but I have a lot of younger siblings and we all grew up with big dogs, cats and other animals! Our dogs were excitable but they were fantastic with kids of all ages. 

To me it sounds like your OH wants rid of the dog, I'm sure if it was up to you to decide you wouldn't let her go! Surely you must have trusted her with your other child, and I believe that you still trust her now.

Please keep her until after the baby is born just to see how she behaves, because she might surprise you and your OH and you might not need to rehome her.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> Same here. In fact hubby would be just as insistent on making sure Spen got out as I would be! And if for some reason one of us couldn't get ourselves out Spen would likely be gotten out first just so he wasn't "helping" us and making it harder to get the incapacitated person out.


Yep totally the same here my OH would say the same as i have he would get the animals out


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

also i strongly suggest you contact hilbrae rescue where noodle came from , they may require that you relinquish her back into their care.



> We keep our procedures as simple as possible but aim to match the right dog to the right home based on our years of experience and discussion with potential owners. We do not home to flats or houses without gardens and as a general rule we do not home small puppies to families with children under 5. We do not home dogs to homes where someone is pregnant or where anyone has a known allergy to pet hair. Not all dogs are suitable to all homes and we expect visitors to listen to advice. We guarantee to take back any dog that proves to be unsuitable but expect new owners to give the dog a reasonable period of time to settle and adjust to its new life. We warn owners that there may be problems of various sorts during the first few weeks


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

hayleyth said:


> But she will not have time when there is a baby... The dog will go to a loving home im sure. Its best to help and advise people not be so harsh when someone is clearly upset and asking for help, its not like shes putting it to sleep. Its a new home, so what.


wow that is harsh 

tell that to the three foster dogs I have here at the moment, chucked out of their family homes and forced to live with strangers whilst a new home is found for them to be moved yet again.

and they are the lucky ones, they are in a safe warm loving enviroment. 
Your postiveness about the rehome rescue situation as it is at the moment is optimistic to say the least.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

I am pretty sure the OP has not read anything further from her last post. Some people have been telling her to do things she had already tried and said she tried. Her dog can get over dog gates. She is truly distraught over having to ask for help, and then the reaction she got from some. I think she may have left the forum, so I don't know that this has any point at all. 

She has already had the suggestion of asking family, friends, neighbours. If someone could have offerred to take the dog for 3 to 6 months, with food costs and vet costs paid, she may have been able to take the dog back, but no one could or would help. I feel sad, as it would have been a scramble, but I'd have offerred that temporary help. If those of you so rabiedly judgemental feel so strongly, take the dog on for 3 to 6 months, fix all the problems and become PF LEGENDS. She does not have her income anymore, so can't afford behaviourists or commercial kennels.

I cannot see myself in her position, but then, I'm far beyond OHs and babies. and I am far happier with animals than OHs,


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

househens said:


> I am pretty sure the OP has not read anything further from her last post. Some people have been telling her to do things she had already tried and said she tried. Her dog can get over dog gates. She is truly distraught over having to ask for help, and then the reaction she got from some. I think she may have left the forum, so I don't know that this has any point at all.
> 
> She has already had the suggestion of asking family, friends, neighbours. If someone could have offerred to take the dog for 3 to 6 months, with food costs and vet costs paid, she may have been able to take the dog back, but no one could or would help. I feel sad, as it would have been a scramble, but I'd have offerred that temporary help. If those of you so rabiedly judgemental feel so strongly, take the dog on for 3 to 6 months, fix all the problems and become PF LEGENDS. She does not have her income anymore, so can't afford behaviourists or commercial kennels.
> 
> I cannot see myself in her position, but then, I'm far beyond OHs and babies. and I am far happier with animals than OHs,


I already offered by private pm to foster Noodles until a solution was found (either a permanent home or the OP has her back) as long as food costs and vets bills were taken care of by the OP ... I cant see my landlord/friend arguing about fostering a dog 
This was before it was posted a permanent home may be in the works but if needs be my offer still stands


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Mese said:


> I already offered by private pm to foster Noodles until a solution was found (either a permanent home or the OP has her back) as long as food costs and vets bills were taken care of by the OP ... I cant see my landlord/friend arguing about fostering a dog
> This was before it was posted a permanent home may be in the works but if needs be my offer still stands


If, as has been posted above, Noodle comes from a rescue, the OP should not be considering rehoming the dog and should contact the rescue. Our rescue contracts do not allow dogs to be rehomed they must be returned to rescue.

TBH, I would expect someone who worked with dogs to be a little more clued up.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

diablo said:


> also i strongly suggest you contact hilbrae rescue where noodle came from , they may require that you relinquish her back into their care.


i didn't even think Noodle was a rescue  the rescue should definitely be contacted.



Mese said:


> I already offered by private pm to foster Noodles until a solution was found (either a permanent home or the OP has her back) as long as food costs and vets bills were taken care of by the OP ... I cant see my landlord/friend arguing about fostering a dog
> This was before it was posted a permanent home may be in the works but if needs be my offer still stands


aww Mese what a lovely offer.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

rocco33 said:


> If, as has been posted above, Noodle comes from a rescue, the OP should not be considering rehoming the dog and should contact the rescue. Our rescue contracts do not allow dogs to be rehomed they must be returned to rescue.
> 
> TBH, I would expect someone who worked with dogs to be a little more clued up.


Maybe her heart really isnt into giving up the dog and she just needs a little space while she concentrates on having the baby , then she can work out something once everythings calmed down and thats why she never contacted the rescue

The fact she left it this late to do something speaks loads to me ... she doesnt want to lose her dog


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> i didn't even think Noodle was a rescue  the rescue should definitely be contacted.
> 
> aww Mese what a lovely offer.


You know me hun , im home all the time and hate to think of a dog in need or a person in distress 
If I can help I will


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Mese said:


> Maybe her heart really isnt into giving up the dog and she just needs a little space while she concentrates on having the baby , then she can work out something once everythings calmed down and thats why she never contacted the rescue
> 
> The fact she left it this late to do something speaks loads to me ... she doesnt want to lose her dog


As much as I'd like to think that, her first posts suggests the opposite and that the decision has already been made. Not only that, but she is publicly advertising for a home online (this forum and another, giving detailed description, when the dog is from a rescue that requires the dog to go back to them if it doesn't work out. 



> I know this post will cause some people resentment toward me, I am aware how it sounds to others even as I type the words out but I am posting here asking for help, so please no judge mental posts I am heart broken enough as it is.
> 
> I have 3 dogs and my own dog walking business. I have found myself in the situation where I have to look for a new home for one of my dogs. I never thought this would happen. My life has changed so much in the past year so much so sometimes I don't recognize it. I have gone from happy single mum, 3 dogs and my own little business to being in a committed relationship and expecting a baby in 2 weeks. I thought everything would be OK and we could muddle along but its just not going to work. Let me tell you about Noodle.
> 
> ...


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow this is still going :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

Mese, wasn't having a go at you. I can't say I see myself in that position, making those decisions, but I cannot believe it was a question asked lightly. I didn't know about the rescue complication, but would far rather find a great home. It is all awful. It may be that she fears for her health, but has no desire to tell this bunch. If she is seriously ill, or worse, the dog may not have it's foster costs paid and be packed off, willy nilly. anyway. I just can't believe the really hard line reactions. Would that accomplish anything, short of driving away the OP, who may have been in a terrible state to even broach the subject? I'm walking away, now. This is over. for me, at least.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

noodle came from hilbrae dog rescue , the OP pointed it out herself here.
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/117680-dogs-dogs-dogs-pics.html
i really think they should be her first port of call before offering her up for rehome.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I would crate her when she gets excited and only let her out when she is completely calm. I stopped all my dogs pulling on the lead this way too, they never left the house if excited. 

I know what it's like when they get hyper and we start rushing about grabbing them and telling them to calm down when in the dogs mind we have lost it too and are adding to the excitement making it even more fun for them. 

Sorry if this has already been said and hope you find her a good home with lots of fun walks to drain her energy - good luck with your birth too. 

ETA - OP you have my greatest sympathy trying to appease a domineering man. I think some people on here have lived a life of luxury not knowing just how awful that is and just how intimidating it can be, you do everything in your power to keep situations calm. I have walked on egg shells to keep the peace. So I for one feel for you and much as we love them a dog takes second place when the father of your unborn child is being a pain, your own and your childrens well being come first and for that you need harmony in the home.


----------



## PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth (Apr 8, 2010)

Please see my new post.
I would like an end to this now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth said:


> Please see my new post.
> I would like an end to this now.


We are all just very worried about Noodle, as I'm sure you are too.

I know you are stressed and upset, and I'm sorry about that - but I'm also really, really sorry that Noodle may now have to be rehomed for the second time in her life.

*EDITED TO ADD:

JUST READ YOUR NEW POST - WONDERFUL NEWS THAT YOU ARE KEEPING NOODLE *


----------

